

Bill Gates was the Problem with Microsoft - rejuvenile
http://maxmicrosoft.com/2013/08/01/bill-gates-was-the-problem-with-microsoft/

======
yuhong
My personal favorite is the MS OS/2 2.0 fiasco (look at my reference to DR-DOS
in the end for example):

[http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/12/about-ms-
os2-20-fiasco-...](http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2012/12/about-ms-
os2-20-fiasco-px00307-and-dr.html)

------
passwert
How did this shit get on HN?

------
angersock
I'm all down for mindless fellating of Apple products, but could we at least
hold ourselves to a higher bar?

The author repeats "Apple makes the best x" for many values of x, but doesn't
explain their metric or anything else. There is nothing to engage with here,
just a lot of opinions expressed without stack traces supporting them.

------
Toshio
I disagree. The real reason that microsoft is having so many problems today is
karma. Their past is beginning to catch up with them. People are no longer
willing to give microsoft the benefit of the doubt.

